# Fecal Microbiota Transplant and boiling the water to take out the oxygen so the anaerobic bacteria can survive the FMT



## Anaerobic FMT (Jul 23, 2017)

FMTs are working for us. The key, and I don't know why everyone is missing this ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4030581/#B14) is to boil the distilled water to remove the dissolved oxygen before using it to prepare the FMT. The best bacteria dies when exposed to oxygen and water contains lots of dissolved oxygen (ask the fish) which leaves when the water is brought to boiling (ask a fish why it dies in warm water and loves Alaska). After boiling the water we let it cool in sealed gallon jugs with CO2 blown into the air space.

We took the extra step of buying a CO2 cylinder and regulator (about $170) to fill the top of our mason jar with CO2 before blending the feces and water so that oxygen from the ambient air didn't enter the water while we were mixing the solution and kill the anaerobic bacteria. CO2 is more dense than air so it displaces the air on the top of the jar and the gallon jugs. We put a lid on the mason jar containing the feces and de-oxygenated distilled water with the CO2 filling the rest of the jar.

Oh, and use at least 500 ml of FMT solution; that is what the research says. Along with the stool being as fresh as it can be and from as close a relative or person living in your environment who is healthy as you can. The studies all seem to test one variable or another. The testimonies get some variables right but miss others. Why not get them all right and give yourself the best chance of healing - not just remission, but healing - that you can?

Medicine says the trouble is the immune system - take drugs to interfere with the immune system and maybe reduce inflamation. You've lived with that approach and don't like it any more than we have for the past few years.

Fecal microbiota transplant says the trouble is your immune system - your immune system hinges on strong bacterial balance in your gut so re-seed the bacteria so you can establish a good community like the people who are fortunate enough not to have bowel disease.

I'm not a terrific writer and I hope other people can run with this and spread the idea.


----------



## pepgenova (Jun 14, 2017)

So if an FMT is correctly done in the future that could be a cure for IBS? I also think that changes in the microbiome are responsible for IBS but it seems that they are yet very far from understanding this and continue calling it ''multifactorial''.


----------

